# Bass Rod (yes, again) casting & flipping



## Johnny (Mar 18, 2015)

Did I pull a Rumpelstiltskin and fall asleep somewhere ???
Getting ready to get a new Large Mouth Bass Rod and - wow - all I find is the TRIGGER style rods.
I HATE A TRIGGER ROD !!! Why should I have to put Mole Skin on my fingers to use a $150 rod ????
Then, there is that half naked handle where the rod shaft is exposed in the middle of the handle.
That just looks plumb dorky.

I know what I want - - - a *7' Heavy, Fast Action Casting Rod for plastics. Both top water and bottom crawlers.
can be a 2 piece, but prefer a one piece.*
Most of what I have now, is a dozen of salt water rigs and pier rods. Also several spinning outfits.
I just got a nice *LEW'S BB2 *WIDE SPEED SPOOL BAITCASTING REEL, BB2SHZL, LEFT HAND
already have it spooled with PP 65# and want to marry it up with a nice bass rod.....
I can't tell you how many hours I have picked up, touched, fondled and examined the rods a BPS
and can't find what I want. I have searched the net of Cabelas, Sports Authority, etc etc etc
for just a Plain Jane bass rod for casting plastics in the above mentioned specs.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 20, 2015)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Not laughing at you, but with you! I know what ya mean. It's kind of like shopping for a plain white shirt; do want a long sleeve or short sleeve; button or snaps; square tail or round tail; long tail or regular tail; collar or no collar; etc..... All that just for a plain white shirt! #-o 

Sorry, didn't mean to get carried away. :? 

Our son-in-law bass fishes on a regular basis, and bass tournaments as well. I will see him for coffee in a an hour or so. I'll show him your post, and get his response. I know he bought a $$$ rod back last summer that broke within a week; took it back and got a replacement. That one broke within a few days. Got his $$$ refunded and bought something else. Can't remember if he bought it at Gander Mountain or Bass Pro. That boy has more rods and reels than the law allows! :lol: 

Are you a South Paw? Our son-in-law is.

I'll get back to ya......

Keith
Tyler, Texas


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a a guy I fish with that just grinds off the triggers


----------



## Johnny (Mar 20, 2015)

:LMFAO: THAT is EXACTLY what I am talking about !!!
Every LMB show I watch on TV now use the dorky looking rod where the
shaft is exposed in the handle with a knob on the bottom end - or - the trigger. (or both)
I know that sponsors provide a LOT of the tackle these guys use, so, we really
don't know for sure what the professional fisherman prefers to use for real.....

I "was" going back to BPS this morning to return it but I have spent so many hours there
already they have my picture on the wall for "Patron of the Year" 

I bought this rod out of frustration - - - Browning Safari, 7' MH, 3pc. casting. ($80)
and It has laid on the kitchen table for two weeks, wife likes it, but she can't handle the conventional yet.
and yes, I have thought about grinding off the trigger !!!! LOL I can do THAT !
then, get some heat shrink from Mud Hole and wa-la done.

geeezzzeeeeee and the "white shirt" thing is a very good description of what we are faced with
when we go to get a nice fishing element to add to our arsenal..... I am just overwhelmed.

If my mood improves today, I will have a 7', 1pc (maybe 2pc) casting rod of MY choice before sunset.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry for the tardiness at getting back to you.  

Had coffee with the son-in-law and decided to hook on to the flats and go down river to their barge (cabin). Well.......ended up spending the night and coming out this morning. Sure was fun though!!

Now, the rod.....
He said to tell you he got the one he really likes at Academy. It's an All-Star, 7'. Kinda pricey.....$179
He also said tell you don't waste your $$$ on the cheaper ones. That's the ones that broke. :x 

Hope this helps in some way. Have a great weekend! 

Keith
Tyler, Texas


----------



## Johnny (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks Lone Star !!
Unfortunately, there is no Academy in my area - but, I did look at their website 
and compared the All-Star to what I have looked at already and it seems
to be within my criteria.

I got a 7' heavy 1pc bait caster at BPS yesterday for $100. It is the "extreme" model
and I have a blister on my palm and on the trigger finger with 4 hours of fishing.

Will be getting the grinder out tomorrow and cut the effen trigger off.
Smooth it all out with some Bondo and heavy foam then a piece of heat shrink tube and it should be good.

The "expert angler" at BPS said that the trigger and the exposed rod shaft is the way of the future.
He is Old School like me, and he doesn't like it either - but it is here to stay.
So I guess Mud Hole will be increasing their business with their casting blanks.

OH OH OH !!! forgot to tell ya, LOL LOL - - - well, it's not funny, but, this guy laid his very
expensive rod against his boat and forgot about it and ran over it with his boat trailer !!!!!
it is BROKE !!!! I mean in splinters. Fortunately, the reel was not damaged. He was pizzed to da max.
I asked him if I could have the carcass and he said sure, why not. So now I handful of those really small
Fuji eyes. I asked the guy why the eyes are so small, (the size of a match stick) he said for accuracy.
A good angler, with a LOT of practice, can toss a bait into a coffee cup at 125 feet with those small eyes
on a good rod. Impressive.......
So I am looking at the Mud Hole catalog now for an ideal LMB rod blank and probably get a spinner rod handle
to mate with it. The spinning handles do not have the trigger (YET).

Thanks all !! Tight Lines !


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 22, 2015)

What? No Academy in Florida? Why, that should be against the law! Seriously though, I didn't know that. I thought they were all over the south.

No, not funny about your friends rod, but I would have helped him, when I quit laughing! :LOL2: 

I dare not tell of the some of the stupidest stuff I've done. But I will tell this. The latest being, laid the weed eater down to fill back up with gas mix, behind the bass boat. Yep, a friend came by and we had a beer or three. Forgot about the weed eater. Backed smooth over it the next morning. :shock: Oh well, my fault. It is what it is. Have to laugh about stuff> Aint no need in getting mad at your own stupidity. Besides, I was just glad it didn't ruin a trailer tire. Trailer tires take priority over a weed eater.

Glad you found a rod. I'd get that trigger off too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2015)

My buddy who grinds them off is able to get a smooth fishing without need for bondo, foam or wrap - just use fine sandpaper at the end


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 22, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> My buddy who grinds them off is able to get a smooth fishing without need for bondo, foam or wrap - just use fine sandpaper at the end




Mornin' Capt'n,

I was wondering that myself. I had thought about a fingernail file. Not file, but an emory board, in one direction. Just tell the wife you need one. However, I'm with you. Fine sand paper would work even better.

Tex


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 23, 2015)

Do not over think this - that trigger is just a hunk of plastic - grind it and smooth it to how you like it, you will not hurt anything


----------



## Johnny (Mar 23, 2015)

Capt.
yeap, the trigger is not structural at all..... just a PITA !!!

I have gobs of different grit sandpapers so it will be a quick fix.
Also, I am an accomplished woodworker LOL so I should know what I am a doing LOL

I guess I could do some pics on it for anyone that wants to do the same.


tight lines !!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes! Pics please!!!
Told the son-in-law about the grinding and sanding off. He would like to know too.

Johnny, thank you for sharing, and, thank you Capt'n for the info.


----------



## slick (Mar 24, 2015)

I removed a trigger years ago. I didn't sand it flat but made it more of a hump. I started with a hacksaw to cut the "point" then used a palm sander down to 600 grit. I just found it in the back of the closet. Doing a little honey-do spring cleaning.


----------

